# Fitness First Community



## West_Upper (Sep 13, 2012)

Beware, in August Fitness First increased the cost of membership (including renewals) of their Community clubs (formally Hayya) in Lakes, Meadows and Springs (The Lakes Club, Meadows Village and Town Centre) by up to a staggering 60%! Whilst individual memberships rose by 12-16%, couple membership prices rose by 23%(12-mths), 48%(6-mths) and 60%(3-mths) - now AED 3,849pq/AED15,396pa.

Family memberships have disappeared altogether and 5-15yr olds now attract a minimum AED1,399 (rising to AED2,000) pa per child fee, on top of the inflated Couples membership price!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it's nearly time to start running outside a little more often!!

i find gyms awful places! 
The concept of rowing / cycling / running and going nowhere is utterly bonkers to me!


----------



## West_Upper (Sep 13, 2012)

vantage said:


> it's nearly time to start running outside a little more often!!
> 
> i find gyms awful places!
> The concept of rowing / cycling / running and going nowhere is utterly bonkers to me!


Cycling (rather than running) for me - outside, not in a gym. 

Although FF are (obviously) gym operators, the FF Community / Hayya clubs are for most about the classes, pool/s (which are nice) and restaurant/bar in the case of The Lakes; I also use the squash courts once/twice a week. No matter what the member's use, I cannot get my head around how any company thinks price rises of this magnitude are going to accepted by existing members.

In any event, bring on the beach weather!

NB: I have spoken with their Senior General Manager, Darren Sadler, who (in fairness) listened and, I understand, will forward/review comments and advise.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't understand why gym memberships are so expensive in Dubai. Am I the only one who works out at home with a bunch of DVDs? It seems that way with the number of people I come across who are members at FF and other gyms.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't understand why gym memberships are so expensive in Dubai. Am I the only one who works out at home with a bunch of DVDs? It seems that way with the number of people I come across who are members at FF and other gyms.


I would give your post a like but dont think this ipad can do it. It crazy how much they charge. The gym equipment they sell in the stores have. hugh mark up as well, im dumbfounded. All of its made in china and you would think it would cost more in Canada since it costs more to ship it there than to dubai. Gym membership and equipment is a fraction of the cost. Hopefully shipping a container down in a few months with Two friends and im going to pack that thing silly.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## West_Upper (Sep 13, 2012)

I am now very glad I didn't renew my Fitness First Community membership as the Lakes Club pool has been out of action for the past few weeks due to a 'leak' - not one that was affecting its users, only those paying the water bill perhaps. This follows their Town Centre pool being closed for weeks throughout the summer; problems were remedied quickly under Hayya's management, but FF seem incapable of repairing anything in a reasonable period of time.

We've also learnt that the Lakes Club restaurant/bar adjacent to the pool will shortly close for non-essential refurbishment in the next week or so (probably when the pool re-opens) and will possibly remain closed throughout Christmas / New Year; excellent timing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

West_Upper said:


> I am now very glad I didn't renew my Fitness First Community membership as the Lakes Club pool has been out of action for the past few weeks due to a 'leak' - not one that was affecting its users, only those paying the water bill perhaps. This follows their Town Centre pool being closed for weeks throughout the summer; problems were remedied quickly under Hayya's management, but FF seem incapable of repairing anything in a reasonable period of time.
> 
> We've also learnt that the Lakes Club restaurant/bar adjacent to the pool will shortly close for non-essential refurbishment in the next week or so (probably when the pool re-opens) and will possibly remain closed throughout Christmas / New Year; excellent timing.


That is terrible! I wish we could have some affordable club memberships here but it seems like some of these clubs only cater to the rich and the famous!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont understand why we cant get 50 dirham gym memberships... something similar to Planet Fitness Gym Membership ? Health Clubs Nationwide)



If someone brought simple gyms like this here, and put them in 'gasp'... stand alone places, away from the expensive massive malls... something tells me they would have lots of members and would still make money.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> If someone brought simple gyms like this here, and put them in 'gasp'... stand alone places, away from the expensive massive malls... something tells me they would have lots of members and would still make money.


There is one of those circuit factory type places out back in Al Quoz and my wife is keen to have a go but WTF? the price makes my eyes water! So I guess the location isn't the only factor?

Cheers
Wazza the manly man who is not a girl at all


----------

